

Distributed Version Control Better Explained - kiranbheemarti
http://betterexplained.com/articles/intro-to-distributed-version-control-illustrated/

======
younata
That entire site does what khan academy does now, only in text-based format.

I learned so much from that site when I first encountered it. It really
changed my life.

